# Autoglym Introduce Two New Products



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym Rapid Ceramic Spray: paint protection with speed and substance
The royal-warranted car cleaning experts at Autoglym are delighted to announce the arrival of a revolutionary advancement in car-cleaning technology. Rapid Ceramic Spray is the new and disarmingly straightforward way to lock in up to three months of hydrophobic paintwork protection on your vehicle.
Autoglym Rapid Ceramic Spray - 500ml
Durable ceramic-like coating and high-gloss finish from innovative hybrid polymer resin
Up to three months of paintwork protection from a simple spray-on formula
RRP: £19.99
Autoglym Rapid Ceramic Spray is designed to be used as the finishing element of a normal car-cleaning routine, and is equally effective when applied to a wet or dry vehicle. It quickly bonds to painted or vinyl-wrapped surfaces to leave a highly durable, chemically resistant coating and a deep gloss finish.
At the heart of this new product is a hybrid polymer resin formula that is sprayed on and buffed- off in the same way as a detailing spray. However, while detailing sprays are normally developed to top-up existing protection, Rapid Ceramic Spray provides one of the toughest defensive layers in the car-cleaning industry: the sort of protective, high-gloss finish that is normally associated with ceramic coating.
As enthusiasts have come to expect from Autoglym, the treatment process leaves the product to do all the hard work. Just a couple of squirts of Rapid Ceramic Spray are needed for each panel, and as soon as the tropical-scented liquid is atomised in this way it begins a chemical process that bonds to the paintwork and hardens into a ceramic-like layer. This clear coating is seamless, non-abrasive and naturally hydrophobic, qualities that combine to provide maximum resistance against the natural environment.
Autoglym Rapid Ceramic Spray is priced at £19.99 and presented in the company's distinctive
and space-efficient rectangular 500ml spray bottle. This durable coating is compatible with theentire Autoglym range.



















and

Autoglym UHD Polishing Compound: ultimate paint restoration

The royal-warranted car cleaning experts at Autoglym have expanded the company's range-topping Ultra High Definition line with a new product that represents the pinnacle of more than 56 years of advancements in car care treatments. UHD Polishing Compound is Autoglym's
ultimate paint renovation blend, an easy-to-work cream that is designed to make swirl marks and other light to medium paint defects vanish before your eyes.
Autoglym UHD Polishing Compound. Pack contains 500ml polishing compound, 160mm medium foam renovating pad (white), 160mm soft foam refining pad (black), and finishing cloth
Professional paint restoration and polishing formula
Designed to be used with dual action machine polishers
Creates the perfect surface for the application of further UHD products
RRP: £54.99
Autoglym UHD Polishing Compound contains diminishing abrasives that are designed to be as safe as possible while still being tough enough to cut through scuffs and scratches and achieve an outstanding finish. Its chemical composition and performance is optimised to be used with a
dual action machine polisher equipped with either a soft or medium foam pad.
As such, machine polishing* requires professional expertise, taking into consideration different paint types, the age and condition of the vehicle, and delicate features such as swage lines and trim pieces. However, by priming the renovating pad and starting at a low speed until the cream
becomes translucent, the treatment process leaves the product to do all the hard work. The end result is an outstanding gloss finish that in the majority of cases will require no further refining.
Autoglym UHD Polishing Compound is priced at £54.99 and presented in the company's distinctive UHD packaging. Careful use of this product will provide the perfect base for the application of Ultra High Definition Ceramic Coating and Ultra High Definition Wax.


----------

